# Two more small cruise ships scrapped



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Two more old-time cruise ships are heading for the breakers:

Blue Monarch – built in 1966 as Renaissance; sold for $1,933,000 as scrap
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=147330

Ivory – built in 1956 as Ausonia; sold for $2,000,000 as scrap
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=127584


----------

